# Pinup look with electric pink lips



## SQUALID (Nov 2, 2010)

Quite a modern take on the classic pin up look, I love wearing bright pink lips with winged liner! Yum!​ ​ ​ 











 ​ Face:


 *MAD Minerals Loose Mineral Foundation - Fair* 
 *The Body Shop Concealer Pencil - 01* 
 *MAC Powder Blush - Prism* 
 *IsaDora Perfect Powder Rouge - Coral Blossom (04)* 
 *MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery *(used for brows) 					
 Eyes:


 *MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Cornerstone* 
 *MAC Eyeshadow - Shroom* 
 *Maybelline Line Definer - Black* 
 *Covergirl Lashblast Volume Mascara* 
 Lips:


 *NYX Long Lip Pencil - Plush Red* 
 *NYX Round Lipstick - Louisiana*


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 2, 2010)

very nice! this is my fav combo too


----------



## internetchick (Nov 2, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## Meryl (Nov 2, 2010)

Really beautiful!


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 2, 2010)

gosh that pink is awesome on you!  love it.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Super pretty! i looove pin-up inspired looks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 2, 2010)

You really turned this into something so fresh and modern and it's still a throwback. I love it!


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me how much I miss my Louisiana lipstick. D:

  	Other than that, you look gorgeous! Love the winged liner on you!


----------



## shannondavison (Nov 3, 2010)

I love love love this look. Your lips look amazing


----------



## be.rgrs (Nov 3, 2010)

Love it, love it, love it!!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Nov 3, 2010)

u look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 3, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 3, 2010)

Super pretty!


----------



## Staci Jay (Nov 3, 2010)

So pretty! I love the brows too.


----------



## summerlove (Nov 4, 2010)

I really like this look.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this look. MAC's Girl About Town looks a lot like that on me.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful look


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this look! So pretty!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 4, 2010)

LOVE!!! Really pretty!!


----------



## Rita Baumann (Nov 4, 2010)

Very Pretty.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Nov 4, 2010)

So simple and yet sickeningly gorgeous.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 5, 2010)

Very pretty I love it!


----------



## mimi0523 (Nov 5, 2010)

i love this!!!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 5, 2010)

You are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## aggrolounge (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome! I just love Louisiana.. I have neglected it for too long


----------



## shootout (Nov 6, 2010)

gorgeous..love the lips


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 6, 2010)

I always love your posts, so pretty!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2010)

Stunning and perfect, as always.


----------



## User67 (Nov 8, 2010)

Love everything about this look!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 8, 2010)

Too Cute!! Love the pink lip!


----------



## divineflygirl (Nov 8, 2010)

Gorgeous simplicity!!!


----------



## mystery (Nov 12, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 12, 2010)

Gorgeous lips and this pink rocks on you! (off: I wish I could pull of that hair cut!)


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2010)

Your lips are always SO damn gorgeous.


----------



## keetuh (Nov 12, 2010)

I love it, I'm so jealous because I cannot do winged out eyeliner for ANYTHING. I just stick with lining my waterline, haha.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2010)

Love this!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 12, 2010)

love the look.. the pink lips are hawwwwwwwwt


----------



## citruses (Nov 13, 2010)

this is absolutely stunning, i love it!


----------



## astarael7 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love this, your liner always looks perfect!!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't get over how pretty this is!


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Verryy pretty!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 26, 2010)

love the eyeliner and the lip colors looks amazing with the look


----------

